# Was ist mit Gentoo Wiki denn los?

## pablo_supertux

Wenn ich http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/ oder http://gentoo-wiki.com/ versuche zu öffnen, dann öffnet sich bei mir localhost.  :Rolling Eyes: 

An meinem Rechner:

```

rex@supertux:~> ping de.gentoo-wiki.com -c 5

PING gentoo-wiki.com (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.075 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.081 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.085 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.086 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=0.084 ms

--- gentoo-wiki.com ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 3999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.075/0.082/0.086/0.007 ms

```

und an einem Debian Rechner meiner Uni

```

pabloy@pcpool03:~> ping de.gentoo-wiki.com -c 5

PING gentoo-wiki.com (127.0.0.1): 56 data bytes

64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.0 ms

64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.0 ms

64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.0 ms

64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.0 ms

64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.0 ms

--- gentoo-wiki.com ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0% packet loss

round-trip min/avg/max = 0.0/0.0/0.0 ms

```

Kann mir das jemand erklären, oder hab ich was verpasst? Wieso ist gentoo-wiki.com auf 127.0.0.1 eingestellt?

----------

## XMath

Hi,

also zumindest der 2.Link tuts wieder.

Müsste ja dann jemand im DNS verstellt gehabt haben.

----------

## the-pugnacity

bei mir gehen beide, bis auf die tatsache das die deutsche seite ne nette fehlermeldung hat

```
Fatal error: Call to undefined function eaccelerator_get() in /var/www/de.gentoo-wiki.com/htdocs/LocalSettings.php on line 121
```

----------

## pablo_supertux

Komisch, scheint als hätte ich ne schlechte Zeit erwischt, jetzt geht es wieder (zumindest die englische)

----------

## Neo_0815

Ging mir heute den ganzen Tag so, mit dem localhost ... ich hab meine DNS einträge abgesucht .. aber anscheind war ichs net, binch froh das ich net der einzige bin ^^ dacht schon ich spinne ...

Gruß

----------

## brainstocker

Hallo,

weiss einer von Euch was mit den gentoo wiki seiten los ist?

komme seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr auf die Seiten.

Weder bei mir zu Haus noch in der Fa. oder im Internetcafe.

Gruss

brainstocker

----------

## ThamanX

Yep, ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen. 

Ich schätze da hat sich MySQL verabschiedet

----------

## 76062563

Ich hab auch lang versucht auf http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Nvidia_Fanspeed_Auto-Adjustment zu kommen...

Gestern gings zum Glück mal ganz kurz und ich konnte das Howto lesen  :Smile:  aber es stimmt schon, die Seite macht seit ein paar Tagen Probleme.

----------

## ThamanX

Naja, wird sicher eine Menge verkehr haben diese Seite. 

Da kann dass schon mal passieren, finde ich   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Lenz

Jo, ist wohl grad offline. Trotzdem gehört dieser Thread ins Diskussionsforum! Sind die Kategorien zu kompliziert?  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Scheinbar ja. Ganz nebenbei gehört der Thread imho eh in den Mülleimer, Threads über die (Nicht-)Erreichbarkeit von gentoo-wiki.com gibt es ja derzeit fast wöchentlich ...

----------

## amne

Deutsches Forum (German)  :Arrow:  Diskussionsforum.

Und an einen alten Thread zum gleichen Thema gehangen --Earthwings

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

kann nur ich gentoo-wiki.com nicht erreichen oder liegt es doch an der Gegenstelle?

G. R.

----------

## XMath

Moin,

ping geht. Ein Seitenaufruf aber nicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mach dir keinen Streß. Die sind ziemlich oft down. Kommen aber immer wieder.

----------

## think4urs11

Deutsches Forum (German) -> Diskussionsforum.

die letzten 3 Beiträge hier angeklebt.

Derzeit sieht das so aus als wäre das Wiki unter Volldampf - Seitenaufbau ~3-4Min. von hier aus.

----------

## beejay

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Deutsches Forum (German) -> Diskussionsforum.
> 
> die letzten 3 Beiträge hier angeklebt.
> 
> Derzeit sieht das so aus als wäre das Wiki unter Volldampf - Seitenaufbau ~3-4Min. von hier aus.

 

Das kann nur eines bedeuten: Sommerferien

----------

